# interior door opener/handle wire broke



## florinbejerea (Aug 17, 2008)

does anyone know where I can buy a new cable for the interior door handle(driver's side)? I am referring to the cable that connects the door handle to the door lock(it's a mechanical part, not electric). It broke and I can't open the door from inside )


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: interior door opener/handle wire broke (florinbejerea)*

well parts aren't that common. besides the obvious at the dealer (which might be your best bet depending on what is around your area), you could always look for a junkyard A6 or something. i'd imagine this specific cable would be shared between the A6 and allroad.
just call local yards and see if any of them have A6s or allroads... if not you might just have to go through dealer. considering its a cable, i can't imagine it being much cheaper online if you could find a parts place that had it online.
hope that helps


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: interior door opener/handle wire broke (florinbejerea)*

Lock cable - MSRP $13.77 at the dealer.
The door panel comes off very easily - Two phillips screws, one at each end on the top - remove those - then the door panel will very easily lift up and off.


----------

